# Ferry prices



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you noticed the ferry prices for next year?

I have just had a look at prices for July / Aug 2010 and for the exact same days and time that we travelled this year so a like for like comparison.

P & O through the Caravan Club £105
P & O direct £112
Norfolk Line direct £149
Euro Tunnel direct £147
Sea France no prices yet

This year we used Sea France with no discount vouchers and we only paid £60 return for 7 metre

The prices were for a Saturday early afternoon out and Monday late afternoon in.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Yes I have.

Would like to move to France or Belgium so I would not have to pay these prices.

Trev


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have just compared Norfolk Line, £96.00 with Caravan Club, £550.00 guess who I will be booking with ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I heard that Sea France were possibly in trouble this year maybe because they offered low prices, I wonder and it looks like the low prices have gone  
I even rang them and I was told that they have no idea when prices will be issued for next summer and most probably not until after the end of October at the earliest.
Looks like they are watching all the other companies to see how the wind blows.
Also the £ / E won't help.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> I have just compared Norfolk Line, £96.00 with Caravan Club, £550.00 guess who I will be booking with ?


I also got a stupid high quote from the CC for Norfolk. Must be an error I think?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grath,

Well that is a sensible move on behalf of the company dont you think, it would be a mistake to set prices only to find that you are unable to keep those prices and need to add supplements later.

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Grath,
> 
> Well that is a sensible move on behalf of the company dont you think, it would be a mistake to set prices only to find that you are unable to keep those prices and need to add supplements later.
> 
> Steve


Yes I suppose so, but will they be higher than my P & O quote from the CC and your Norfolk line?
Think I had an excellent deal this year


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think we are going to have to get used to higher prices when crossing the English Channel. Don't forget the 2012 Olympics will be a big money spinner for the ferry operators and they are probrably hiking the prices up in readiness.

We normally travel by Norfolkline, but in November we'll be using Sea France to start our tour of the Christmas markets in Germany.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We used the new fast Norman Arrow boat on LD Lines, Dover-Boulogne, this summer. Less than £40 each way.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

derek500 said:


> We used the new fast Norman Arrow boat on LD Lines, Dover-Boulogne, this summer. Less than £40 each way.


 Sorry Derek, I paid £60 return this last summer which was great, but I am saying what is happening for next summer.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Grath - If you go over more than twice a year it's worth looking at P&O's Season Ticket which worked out at less than half price on their normal sailings for us this year. Also theres no pre-booking required, you just have to avoid the peak w/e times (but not all sailings at this time). Or you are supposed too, but they turn a blind eye if there's room.

Ron


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ob1 said:


> Grath - If you go over more than twice a year it's worth looking at P&O's Season Ticket which worked out at less than half price on their normal sailings for us this year. Also theres no pre-booking required, you just have to avoid the peak w/e times (but not all sailings at this time). Or you are supposed too, but they turn a blind eye if there's room.
> 
> Ron


 Thanks ob1 but I only go once per year.
It is looking like the CC deal is my best option.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

It looks like the Seafrance Dover - Calais booking system is now live for 2010.

We got a RETURN this year for £45 in total (Monday 23rd June 8am crossing, returned on a Tuesday 7th July 6pm 7.66 motorhome.) The quote came out for £136 for same crossings for 2010 !!!

Kind regards,

Janice.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DC4JC said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like the Seafrance Dover - Calais booking system is now live for 2010.
> 
> ...


No it is still not live for the summer and confirmed by telephone conversation with Sea France yesterday.
Won't be live for mid summer until after october


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I booked P&O yesterday for April 2010 (easter week) 

Taking an early morning crossing each way (0600) Dover Calais with a 7.5 metre Autotrail and I paid £87.50 (and have the booking confirmation)

I also checked for August and they quoted £93 !!!! for the same vehicle

These are RETURN prices BUT to get the best price you MUST travel early morning. 

There is a services type place just off the M20 (signed "Early Ferry Arrivals" or similar) where you can stop overnight (no facilities except parking) for only a fiver so early departures are no problem, and of course there is the Aire just outside the calais ferry port for the return leg!!!

Dont pay more than is essential!!


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Grath said:


> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I Have just been back into the seafrance .com site and it has allowed me to get a quote for £136.80 for Dover - Calais June the 6th 2010- returning on the 4th July 2010.

I also called Seafrance last week and they said it wouldn't be on the system until October, but it is.

Janice.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just checked the Sea France site. 

For as close as is possible sailings to the ones I have booked with P&O (Easter week) they (Sea France) are quoting £20 more at £104 So it looks like P&O are the cheapest for me on early morning sailings which I am happy to take. Other sailing times might not be such a good deal of course. 

Sea Frances does not yet appear to have its August prices up on its website 

However it would seem clear that you can get a MUCH better deal going direct rather than through any of the clubs !!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DC4JC said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > DC4JC said:
> ...


I have just tried again and still can't get a quote as per telephone conversation.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:



> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Just checked again and cannot get a quote for the return in August any time, however I can get July.
Seems that no bookings are available for August.

My best deal still is the CC with P & O and cheaper for me than direct.
Strange

Todays deals for me are £105.05 with the CC and £117 direct with P & O.
Yesterday it was £112 with P & O
I know I can get it cheaper, but these times really do suit us.
Out at midday on Saturday and return late afternoon


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

If the Commisars in Brussels want us Brits to be good little Europeans then build us a bridge


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks like Sea France have substantially increased their prices as I managed to get a price by using my high season shipping out date & time and a fictitious last day of July return date and it came to £140 of which £80 was for the outward leg.
Quite an increase from the £60 return fare that I paid this year for the same shipping out date & time.
I have now booked via the CC with P &O at a cost of £105. Had I booked direct with P & O the price would have been £118. On Sunday it was £112 and then last night it was £117 and later in the evening it was £118.
I know that I could have got cheaper by different times, but these times really work for us.
You have to do what works.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we are on a 3 mnth trip round france n spain ,1sept to nov.as we have a dog we booked our return sailing with brittany ferrys begining of june.we set off thinking that everything was ok vet booked outline of where we heading etc, then when we had just left calais we had moblie phone call from brittany ferrys to say our sailing from santander had been cancelled and no alt was availible?? so much so for forward planning?? 


tom n june somewhere in spain


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

just seen the 2010 BF prices
Aug 7m + cabin Portsmouth -> Santander rtn £1700 !!!
They are really having a laugh, does anyone pay these prices ?


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Today on the SeaFrance site , and using the MHF discount code, I get a price of £71.10 return in June, using a mid-week out and weekend in, off-peak timings, 6.5 metre length

Not too much of an increase from last year, think I paid around £65


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

alunj said:


> just seen the 2010 BF prices
> Aug 7m + cabin Portsmouth -> Santander rtn £1700 !!!
> They are really having a laugh, does anyone pay these prices ?


Hi Y'all.
Just booked my wife and car back to UK for 3 weeks Cherbourg to Portsmouth.
BF wanted £200 return with a discount and the new Celtic/LD ferry £98.

In the end due to Celtic/LD overnight times we paid the extra on BF at £113 outward and LD back at £49.

All ferries are less than half BF prices.

Ray.


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you seen my thread re Norfolk lines discount offer?
but hurry - offer closes tomorrow!!
Terri


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

wattapain said:


> Have you seen my thread re Norfolk lines discount offer?
> but hurry - offer closes tomorrow!!
> Terri


Yes, this one's good but as I write this only 25 hours to go to offer expiry!

Just booked: Norfolk Line, Dover-Dunkerque, outbound 27 Apr, return 6 Jul, 7m motorhome + 4m trailer (carrying Smart car) + 2 adults, total £59 return, guaranteed no further surcharges.

All booked online and confirmed in writing. Offers expire midnight tomorrow Sun 18 Oct.

Roger


----------



## Oakdale (Mar 9, 2007)

Save Tesco vouchers and go through the Tunnel. You get 4 times the value of the vouchers to spend with Eurotunnel.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re cabin prices.*

Is 'deck-camping' an option on a Santander crossing?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

If I have read all the postings... I do not think anyone has mentioned Euro Ferries www.euroferries.co.uk Ramsgate / Boulogne, 75 minutes. Cannot promise they are cheaper but might be an option for some. You can book online, have your measurments handy! Jane


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Re cabin prices.*



thePassants said:


> Is 'deck-camping' an option on a Santander crossing?


LGV drivers would not be permitted to stay in the truck, for safety reasons therefore I would say NO!


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Deck camping NOT ALLOWED on either Brittany or P&O sailings to Spain The only ones I know of are some of the Greek Ferries did Venice to Patras deck camping 2 nights each way great should be more.


----------

